
Pervasive Gaming for Social Impact - AlexOnigo
https://angel.co/onigo-2/jobs/371512-tech-co-founder-tech-lead
======
AlexOnigo
Would love to hear your thoughts on our company and job role - exer-gaming
business building outdoor escape games and looking for Tech Co-founder!:)

